# Arbeitslaptop gesucht. Budget 300/400 Euro



## Jhaster (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo liebe Community

Ich benötige einen Arbeitslaptop fürs Büro. Der Arbeitgeber wird die Kosten übernehmen, hat mich aber damit beauftragt etwas passendes zu finden und zu kaufen.
Ich habe aber nur geringe Fachkentnisse.

Als Budget nehmen wir mal 300-400 Euro wenn möglich.

Er soll mobil sein also sage ich mal reichen 15zoll locker aus.
Er muss zuverlässig und schnell arbeiten können, dazu zählt: E-Mail Verkehr, erstellen von Texten und Briefen, Verwalten und bearbeiten der Homepage etc

Ich habe gehofft, evtl. passt das Budget ja für ein Modell mit SSD Festplatte?

Windows sollte schon dabei sein.

Ob eine Grafikleistung erforderlich ist weiß ich nicht? Für o.g. Arbeitsfeld + evtl. etwas Bildbearbeitung sollte der Laptop natürlich genug Leistung mitbringen damit alles flott geht.


Ich hoffe sehr auf eure Hilfe, da der Laptop wirklich sehr dringend benötigt wird. Ohne kann ich nicht arbeiten 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Batze (26. Februar 2018)

Kannst du alles nehmen, aber eine SSD wird für den Preis sicherlich nicht dabei sein. Warum auch, ist ein Arbeitsrechner. 
Für den Preis sollte man keine Anforderungen schüren.
Eventuell auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt (ebay kleinanzeigen) mal schauen, da bekommst du für 400€ besseres als Funkel Nagelneu.
Die andere Sache, warum stellt dein Arbeitgeber so etwas nicht zur Verfügung wenn er schon die Kosten übernimmt? Komisch. Für einen Arbeitgeber sind 400€ für einen Lappi keine Unkosten, kann er fast alles abschreiben.

PS: Das bearbeiten von Websiten/Hompage ist keine Frage des Rechners sondern eine Frage des Könnens. Ohne dir Nahe treten zu möchten, hättest du Ahnung davon, also von Website Programmierung würdest du das alles nicht fragen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Kannst du alles nehmen, aber eine SSD wird für den Preis sicherlich nicht dabei sein.


  in der Tat 



> Warum auch, ist ein Arbeitsrechner.


 Warum? Eben WEIL es ein Arbeitsrechner - da würde ich 1000x eher ne SSD nehmen als zB bei der CPU was besseres zu suchen ^^

Aber 400€ und SSD ist halt knapp. Ich würde unbedingt schauen, dass eine dabei ist - die paar Euro mehr lohnen sich, und wenn es WIRKLICH für die "Arbeit" ist, also für den Lebensunterhalt, dann würde ich es echt nicht verstehen, wenn es auf 100€ ankommt. 




> Das bearbeiten von Websiten/Hompage ist keine Frage des Rechners sondern eine Frage des Könnens.


 mit nem Core i3, 8GB Speicher und SSD geht das aber trotzdem viel komfortabler von der Hand als mit nem Celeron und einer 5400er-HDDs plus 4GB RAM    Und mit "Bearbeiten" kann er auch nur das Aktualisieren von Texten usw. meinen - etliche Websites sind ja schon von Profis so vorbereitet, DAMIT Laien ganz simpel kleine Änderungen vornehmen können, vlt auch mal zB ein Foto einbauen usw., quasi wie ne Art Blog, nur eben als Website für eine Firma "zurechtgemacht".


Es GIBT aber durchaus unter 400€ Laptops mit SSD, Windows und "sogar" Full-HD, was beim Arbeiten ja auch eine Rolle spielen kann. Dann halt idR mitr Celeron, Pentium oder AMD-A-CPU. zB https://geizhals.de/hp-255-g6-schwarz-3dn17es-abd-a1764930.html?hloc=de mit 8GB RAM.   Oder 4GB RAM, dafür ein Core i3 https://geizhals.de/lenovo-v110-15isk-80tl01amge-a1714632.html?hloc=de

Hier wäre einer mit sogar nem Core i3 UND 8GB, aber dann halt 450€ https://geizhals.de/lenovo-v510-15ikb-schwarz-80wq025yge-a1720951.html?hloc=de


Und falls Du das Teil häufig mitnehmen musst, dann tu Dir einen Gefallen und zahl noch was drauf für die Qualität.


----------



## Batze (26. Februar 2018)

Da  muss ich dir (leider wieder) wiedersprechen.
Eine SSD ist gut für den Systemstart, wissen wir ja beide. Sowas wie Text, also Office startet eh Extrem schnell. Da braucht es keine SSD für.
Und das mit der Website, also ich glaube das ist eher so eine Ausrede. Da fehlt was Er damit meint. Dafür braucht du vor allem Brain aber keine SSD.
Niemand Programmiert eine Page auf Lappi, und wer Webdesing macht hat ganz andere Kapazitäten als einen 400€ PC Lappi. Davon mal ab.
Ist das System erstmal oben startet auch Office und auch die Tools die du für Web Programierung braucht sehr schnell. 
Reines Webdesign machst du eh mit Photoshop o.Ä. Tools und das dann auf keinen Fall mit nem Lappi.
Er meint wohl eher Daten in eine Web Datenbank eingeben, ala MySql oder so. Da reicht auch ein 200€ Rechner für.

Deine Hardeware Tipps sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber nichts für einen der nur 08/15 Rechner braucht. Kein Chef der eine Internet Firma hat würde für seinen Arbeitnehmer so etwas Billiges hinstellen, wenn überhaupt. Man hat sowas als Webdesigner/Webprogramierer oder eben  nicht. Also da hat er wohl geflunkert und nicht gesagt das er einen Rechner braucht in einen neuen Job den er eigentlich gar nicht so wirklich kennt.
Macht ja nix.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Da  muss ich dir (leider wieder) wiedersprechen.


 Weil du den Punkt offenbar nicht verstehst.



> Eine SSD ist gut für den Systemstart, wissen wir ja beide. Sowas wie Text, also Office startet eh Extrem schnell. Da braucht es keine SSD für.
> Und das mit der Website, also ich glaube das ist eher so eine Ausrede. Da fehlt was Er damit meint. Dafür braucht du vor allem Brain aber keine SSD.


 nicht "brauchen", aber es ist um Welten angenehmer, wenn das Tool sofort aufpoppt und nicht erst nach 5 Sekunde, oder wenn du eine Bilddatei aussuchen willst und die Bildvorschau nicht erst eine halbe Sekunde lädt usw. - auch Word öffnet sich von HDD nicht "sofort", selbst da merkt man mit ner SSD schon einen super Komfortgewinn.




> Er meint wohl eher Daten in eine Web Datenbank eingeben, ala MySql oder so. Da reicht auch ein 200€ Rechner für.


 sicher, aber mit ner SSD ist es ANGENEHMER - jetzt verstanden?     und für die Arbeit sollte man sich so was IMHO definitiv "gönnen" und sich nicht mit ner HDD rumschlagen oder so wenig RAM und CPU-Power, dass es hakt, nur weil man 3 Programme und 3 Browsertabs offen hat... 



> Deine Hardeware Tipps sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber nichts für einen der nur 08/15 Rechner braucht. Kein Chef der eine Internet Firma hat würde für seinen Arbeitnehmer so etwas Billiges hinstellen, wenn überhaupt. Man hat sowas als Webdesigner/Webprogramierer oder eben  nicht. Also da hat er wohl geflunkert


 Wieso geflunkert? Er hat ja nie gesagt, dass er Webdesign macht, sondern nur, dass er die Website "bearbeiten" und "verwalten" will - das kann auch ganz einfach nur das Zufügen einer kleinen News a la Facebook und ein Verwalten per Browser sein, solche Websites, die jeder "Doof" betreuen kann, gibt es ja schon längst zu Hauf.    und gerade WENN es nur so was ist, ist seine Frage auch um so verständlicher, weil er dann nicht so gut bescheid weiß und eben wissen will, was er braucht oder auch nicht braucht.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Februar 2018)

Also SSD ist Pflicht, das Arbeiten unter Windows gestaltet sich generell, nicht nur beim Programmstart, 1000x angenehmer und flüssiger damit. 

Ich werde demnächst auch wohl ein Office Notebook brauchen, werde dann aber wohl zwangsweise bei 700 bis 800 landen müssen, fürchte ich, da 17 Zoll, Core i5, 8 besser 16GB RAM und SSD absolute Pflicht sind. Dafür bräuchte ich dort keine extra HDD und keine besondere GPU. Aber das Display sollte gut sein, wobei matt oder glänzend egal ist.


----------



## Batze (26. Februar 2018)

Ich sagte ja, vom Grunde her sind deine Tipps voll ok.
Hier geht es aber um einen LAPPI  für 300-400 Ocken, also komm mal bitte runter lieber Herb.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Februar 2018)

Problem ist einfach, dass die Preise nicht mehr wie vor 5 bis 7 Jahren sind, da habe ich mir für 450 ein nettes Notebook gekauft. Für ein ähnliches Gerät müsste ich heute mind. 600 hinlegen. Und für 300 bis 400, das ist halt wirklich Ramschklasse, da bekommt man einfach nichts was halbwegs brauchbar ist.


----------



## Batze (26. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Problem ist einfach, dass die Preise nicht mehr wie vor 5 bis 7 Jahren sind, da habe ich mir für 450 ein nettes Notebook gekauft. Für ein ähnliches Gerät müsste ich heute mind. 600 hinlegen. Und für 300 bis 400, das ist halt wirklich Ramschklasse, da bekommt man einfach nichts was halbwegs brauchbar ist.



So meine ich das die ganze Zeit, da muss man nicht auf SSD Basis hinausgehen wenn der Thread Ersteller "nur" bis zu 400 € z.V. hat.
Deshalb schrieb ich ja, für den Presi fast alles egal für das was er macht, kann nix besonderes sein.
Man kann für den Preis eben keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Februar 2018)

Das macht natürlich dann Sinn.


----------



## Jhaster (26. Februar 2018)

Das Ding ist. Es ist eben ein festes Budget.

Ich programmiere nix, werde aber sicher eine vorhandene Website weiter verbessern oder aktuell halten usw.

Und für 400 bekommt man wirklich nix brauchbares?


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Februar 2018)

Jhaster schrieb:


> Und für 400 bekommt man wirklich nix brauchbares?



Ne, nicht mal mehr Medion ...


----------



## Batze (26. Februar 2018)

Jhaster schrieb:


> Das Ding ist. Es ist eben ein festes Budget.
> 
> Ich programmiere nix, werde aber sicher eine vorhandene Website weiter verbessern oder aktuell halten usw.
> 
> Und für 400 bekommt man wirklich nix brauchbares?



Ok, dann  reden wir mal Tacheles.
Was meinst du mit aktuell halten?
Aktuell halten ist

I. Den Inhalt pflegen so wie es hier die Redis machen.
II. Aktuell halten von der auch Technik her so wie es z.B. @ZAM macht.

Für I. reicht ein 400€ Lappi vollkommen aus da du nur ins Internet kommen musst, Dort rufst du das jeweilige CMS auf, logst dich ein und kannst alles per Browser was den Inhalt angeht aktualisieren, pflegen und auf den neusten Stand bringen. Fertig.
Hast du schon mal mit sowas gearbeitet? ich denke wohl eher nicht. Also du solltest dir da schon erstmal ein paar Grundsachen aneignen, falls du neu in diesen Job einsteigst. Den Boss mal fragen ob er eine Grundschulung für das jeweilige CMS bezahlt usw.
Ach so, CMS=Content Managment System, Das ist die Software auf die jede Website aufbaut, und da gibt es sehr viel verschiedene die alle anders sind von der Handhabung her.

Für II. Dafür brauchst du weit mehr als ein Lappi der 400€ Basis, von den Kenntnissen der Programierung (Programiersprache z.B. PHP) Design Administration mal ganz zu schweigen.

Ich denke also mal wir reden von Basis I.? Oder?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2018)

Jhaster schrieb:


> Das Ding ist. Es ist eben ein festes Budget.
> 
> Ich programmiere nix, werde aber sicher eine vorhandene Website weiter verbessern oder aktuell halten usw.
> 
> Und für 400 bekommt man wirklich nix brauchbares?



JHaster: ich hab ja was verlinkt mit SSD UND unter 400€ - das reicht definitiv aus für das, was du beschreibst, und ein Laptop ohne SSD mit etwas besserer CPU wäre sicher effektiv nicht flotter beim Arbeiten. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wie man bei einer Sache, die man für die Arbeit braucht, nicht die 50-100€ mehr hat. Wenn es an so einem Betrag scheitert, läuft irgendwas mächtig schief in der Firma ^^ 



@Batze: Ich sag ja nur, dass man DIE 40-50€ zahlen sollte, oder lieber bei der CPU sparen zugunsten einer SSD.


----------



## Batze (27. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Batze: Ich sag ja nur, dass man DIE 40-50€ zahlen sollte, oder lieber bei der CPU sparen zugunsten einer SSD.


Alles kein Problem und ich weiß auch genau was du meinst und bin auch da voll deiner Meinung.
Verstehe ich nämlich auch nicht.

Aber anderseits, der Thread Ersteller hat was gefragt und so habe ich meine praktischen Erfahrungs Tipps gegeben auch zum Budget, wenn du verstehst und bin nicht weiter wegen SSD und so weitergegangen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht wäre dieses Angebot was, gilt aber nur bis 9h: HP 15-bs570ng Notebook kaufen | SATURN


----------



## Batze (27. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre dieses Angebot was, gilt aber nur bis 9h: HP 15-bs570ng Notebook kaufen | SATURN



Gerade mal schnell rüber geschaut. Dann noch von HP bei dem Preis, nur zum Arbeiten fürs Net und bissel Mail/Office, würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Bissel kleines Display, also arbeiten könnte ich damit nicht, aber ok, eben der Preis.
Ist aber dann auch wirklich für nichts anderes zu gebrauchen.
Hast du Gut rausgesucht. Top, weil auch von HP, da stimmt zumindest der Support wenn mal was schief geht.


----------



## Jhaster (27. Februar 2018)

Ok, allerdings ist der Arbeitsspeicher da nur auf 4GB, kein HD Display und ein Celeron Prozessor?
Ist der wirklich gut? Budget kann auch bis 450 Euro erweitert werden hab ich vernommen.

Ist der hier etwas für mich?

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebook+kaufberater/hp+15+bw010ng


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2018)

Jhaster schrieb:


> Ok, allerdings ist der Arbeitsspeicher da nur auf 4GB, kein HD Display und ein Celeron Prozessor?
> Ist der wirklich gut? Budget kann auch bis 450 Euro erweitert werden hab ich vernommen.
> 
> Ist der hier etwas für mich?
> ...



Der wäre ok, aber ich denke, dass der schon genannte https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+v110+15isk+80tl01amge?nbb=45c48c was besser wäre - oder sind Deine Dateien so umfangreich, dass du definitiv die 256GB SSD brauchst und 120-128GB zu wenig sind?

Es gibt den HP, zumindest einen beinahe identischen, bei Amazon für nur 350€ https://www.amazon.de/dp/B075MC3JXS?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keinen Schimmer, was der Unterschied sein soll - laut Beschreibung sehe ich keinen Unterschied, und auch Geizhals zeigt beim Produktvergleich keine Abweichungen: https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1743343&cmp=1653782   haben beide auch Win 10 Home 64Bit


----------



## Jhaster (27. Februar 2018)

350 € ist natürlich fast geschenkt.

Ich werde den mal vorschlagen, für meine Zwecke sollte der doch locker ausreichen denke ich.


----------



## OinkMoo (28. Februar 2018)

Manche Notebooks haben für 300-400 Euro eine SSD, dafür muss man auf anderes verzichten. Ein Betriebssystem ist nicht dabei und die CPU ist auch nicht top. In der Preisklasse 500-600 Euro sieht es anders aus. Man muss  sich nur überlegen, ob man das Gerät noch in 5 Jahren nutzen kann.


----------

